# Rappelz patch Error



## Stewster (Jul 31, 2009)

download failed ( n-2wb=x'=}jnw%(5dbwtr5tdc$)

upon opening the rappelz(epic 6) launcher the patching begins by downloading a file then stalls and says download failed with the above message.

i tried the manual patches 309 and it says its already up to date. 310 same message already up to date message. 311-320 updates fine but when i try to run the game i get the same error.

any help would be great this is getting a bit frustrating.


----------



## Stewster (Jul 31, 2009)

# Operating system:Windows 2.6.0.6000 ()
# CPU type:Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz
# CPU Speed (GHz):2.414
# System memory (GB):1.999
# Graphics card model:NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
# Graphics card driver:nvd3dum.dll
# Desktop resolution:1920x1080
# Hard disk size (GB):596.17
# Hard disk free space (GB):534.597

system specs.


----------

